# Help valeters please!!!



## Dave89zetecS (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi All, 

I am a valeter and I’m having trouble with my van insurance carrying a 350L water tank (Fixed) inside.

It's a Astra sportive 1.7 CDTI 2005 

My renew has come back at £1800 

Who is everyone insuring with as most insures are saying we don't cover the tank.

Many Thanks In Advanced


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

coversure on here


----------



## Dave89zetecS (Apr 14, 2010)

That's who my public liability insurance is with, I don't need access to drive other cars just mine. Didn't know the did van insurance.

Many Thanks will give them a call


----------



## stuart5760 (Jan 22, 2008)

I had the same problem mate. I could get my van insured but wouldn't insure my water tank!! 
Changed over to Coversure and won't be going anywhere else now.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

coversure :thumb:


----------



## Dave89zetecS (Apr 14, 2010)

I didn't get a bad quote from Coversure, £1,530 with an excess of £450 where my other insurance excess was £750 so I think I will be taking the policy out tomorrow 

Thanks Guys


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Unfortunately we don't work Saturdays Dave, we will be open at 9am on Monday though.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Dave, this wasn't quoted by our office so i can't comment on what has been quoted. We are all individual franchisees so have no control of or access to quotes given by other branches. Please make sure they are fully aware of the tank as not all the Insurers that Coversure deal with are OK with them.


----------



## Dave89zetecS (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for your info Shiny. Yeah you are correct its from another branch where I took out Liability Insurance out a couple of months ago. I only found out there was lots of franchisees when I done my quote. I did inform the and they said it was including the tank. I will make sure the tank it on my policy just incase.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It won't be specified on the policy. But if they have confirmed it is OK then all should be fine.


----------



## Dodoalan (Nov 24, 2009)

Coversure. Van and Liability Insurance. Great service.


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

this coversure fella certainly knows his stuff:lol::buffer:


----------



## Dave89zetecS (Apr 14, 2010)

All ready have liability insurance with them but never had to clam (Not that I want to) 

I will be getting the van insurance on wednesday as overall they will suit my needs the most.

Many Thanks Coversure & Everyone Who Commented :thumb:


----------

